# Need a cheese grater



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2008)

I had some of that Argentinian Reggianito (was that it?, I threw the label away...) the other night and it was really good. Very tasty. The only thing I didn't like was the smallest holes on my cheese grater still left the cheese in strands like "taco cheese".
Do they make a cheese grater that gives you more of a powdered cheese, or is there a technique I don't know?  I see they sell fresh grated cheese in the store that looks powdered....


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2008)

Try a very fine microplane grated.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 12, 2008)

I've burned thru 2 Salad Shooters (in 15 years, they last pretty long)... I love them for grating cheese, also potatoes for pancakes.
They do have an attachment for "powdering" it.... at least thats what I always call it.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I had some of that Argentinian Reggianito (was that it?, I threw the label away...) the other night and it was really good. Very tasty. The only thing I didn't like was the smallest holes on my cheese grater still left the cheese in strands like "taco cheese".
> Do they make a cheese grater that gives you more of a powdered cheese, or is there a technique I don't know? I see they sell fresh grated cheese in the store that looks powdered....


 
Most 4-sided box graters have a side that will grate a very hard cheese like you want it.  

A food processor can do this too.

A microplane will give you very fine strands which melt quickly.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2008)

Microplane..... I'll have to look that one up.
A salad shooter sounds nice, but I don't need another kitchen gadget.  I would probably only use it for the cheese. and that wouldn't be very often.
My grater(s) came in a three pack at Wally World, but I did look at an item labeled a cheese grater at the grocery store today.  It looked like some kind of specialty item, but it did not appear to have any smaller a hole than the one I used.  I was wondering if a zester might work better, but I didn't see one at the store to compare....


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the microplanes. I have one for grating and one for zesting, and have had some near misses and tiny cuts because they are so narrow. I picked up a wider one from BBB that works like a charm. Looks something like this. I have also used the rotary ones like Olive Garden (may have gotten it from there) that make 'fluffy' mounds of cheesy goodness.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2008)

That's what the cheese grater in the store looked like. Like a miniature grater with a handle, but the holes appeared they would leave slivers of cheese instead of the powder I'm after.
Maybe I should start buying the cheese the store already has grated into a powder..... or go back to the green tube


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2008)

Please don't revert to pregrated cheese from the store or the can!

Why do you want it in powder form????

And if you insist on powder, your food processor can make it for you, like I said before.  Do it on an as-you-need-it basis.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 12, 2008)

NO, NO, NOT THE GREEN BOX!!!!!  

Do get a microplane.  I buy that Argentinian Parmesan, and I use a microplane that I bought at the hardware store.  (They were originally developed for use on wood.)

It makes quick work of the hardest cheese--even the rind--and turns it into "snow".

The food store Microplanes come in a number of different styles, but you may get a better price at the hardware store.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2008)

OK. I'll check the hardware store in town here tonight or tomorrow for a microplane.

I don't know why I want it powdered.... maybe because that's what I'm used to? It just seemed like it took forever to get a layer of cheese on my spaghetti the other night using a conventional grater with the smaller holes. I was thinking of doing some up ahead of time to have ready, but figured the cheese slivers would clump up even though it is a much drier cheese than cheddar.

And no food processor.
And I don't plan on getting one! The last thing I need is to haul out a food processor so I can have a few spoonfuls of cheese on my pasta, then have to break it down to clean it


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2008)

When you go to the hardware store, ask for a wood rasp instead of microplane. Microplane is the kitchen name. Wood rasp is the name of the tool in the hardware store. They are the same item.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2008)

A wood rasp? Is that all it is? I probably have a few rusty rasps laying around the basement somewhere....
So how do you keep it clean? Last I knew they don't come in SS yet. Do I need to "treat" it somehow?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 12, 2008)

GB said:


> When you go to the hardware store, ask for a wood rasp instead of microplane. Microplane is the kitchen name. Wood rasp is the name of the tool in the hardware store. They are the same item.


I've got one of those wood rasp, also have a microplane, box grater, a grating disc for the food processor


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> A wood rasp? Is that all it is? I probably have a few rusty rasps laying around the basement somewhere....
> So how do you keep it clean? Last I knew they don't come in SS yet. Do I need to "treat" it somehow?


The ones sold as a kitchen tool do not need to be treated. I do not know about the hardware store wood rasps though. Check it out and let us know.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2008)

Martha Stewart sells something at Macy's and, maybe, K-Mart called a great grater, which is based on the wood rasp tool sold in hardware stores.  Her tools are stainless steel, which would not require any treating.

I don't have any of Martha's tools, but I'm telling you this because I've seen her use them and comment on them.  You might check out your local K-Mart or go online for Macy's.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I'm not a fan of the microplanes. I have one for grating and one for zesting, and have had some near misses and tiny cuts because they are so narrow. I picked up a wider one from BBB that works like a charm. Looks something like this. I have also used the rotary ones like Olive Garden (may have gotten it from there) that make 'fluffy' mounds of cheesy goodness.


I have a couple of these I bought at Target for about $5. I think they are KitchenAid or Calphalon brand.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd stay out of the hardware store for a food gaget. Those tools aren't made from stainless steel and are sometimes painted. After a few uses and cleanings you will most definately see some rust.

Pacanis, you'll be more than happy with a regular grating microplane or the one I provided a link with.  Were you using the zesting side of the grater?  I can cover 2 dishes with Parm in a matter of seconds with mine.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2008)

Good call Jeeks.  After looking online this morning to see exactly what a microplane is, I think I'll try to vist Macy's and pick one up. I was thinking along the lines that it was a solid, heavy rasp... something you could season like a CI skillet. I don't think the plastic handle would like that very much.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 13, 2008)

My Microplane is stainless steel.  Microplane is a brand name for a kind of wood rasp.  Some other brands of wood rasps may be painted or made out of some kind of steel that rusts.

A real Microplane wood rasp has no paint, no rust, and is no different than the ones from the kitchen store.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 13, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> My Microplane is stainless steel. Microplane is a brand name for a kind of wood rasp. Some other brands of wood rasps may be painted or made out of some kind of steel that rusts.
> 
> A real Microplane wood rasp has no paint, no rust, and is no different than the ones from the kitchen store.


 
Google "Surform".  I have a drawer full of these and I can assure you that as they may be somewhat similar, they are not meant to be used other than the intended use.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 13, 2008)

Microplane is the brand name for both the woodwork and kitchen tools.  Rasps are just files designed for shaping wood.  I find Microplanes easiest to locate at dedicated woodworking stores like Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## callstar (May 22, 2010)

Jeekinz said:


> I'd stay out of the hardware store for a food gaget. Those tools aren't made from stainless steel and are sometimes painted. After a few uses and cleanings you will most definately see some rust.
> 
> Pacanis, you'll be more than happy with a regular grating microplane or the one I provided a link with.  Were you using the zesting side of the grater?  I can cover 2 dishes with Parm in a matter of seconds with mine.



Yeah hardware stores DO have some nasty cookware with dodgy coatings etc..


----------

